# Cable Programación SIMATIC S5-95U



## nucleo (Feb 23, 2010)

Hola.
Necesito conectar un Simatic S5 de Siemens al PC para extraer el programa que contiene y hacerle una modificación, pero para este modelo de autómata no dispongo de cable de programación. He buscado y rebuscado por la red y no encuentro el esquema para poder fabricar dicho cable.
¿Alguien sabe dónde puedo encontrarlo o conoce como son las conexiones para hacerlo?

Muchísimas Gracias.
Me sería de gran ayuda.
Un Saludo.


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 24, 2010)

Consulta con el representante de Siemens en tu localidad.
Tambien lo venden: http://www.ampere.com.mx/detalleproducto.php?IdProducto=333
Saludos


----------



## c127000 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hola hace un tiempo realice un conversor para conectarme a ese mismo PLC, la interfaz es un conversor RS232 a TTY pasiva, te dejo el esquema del conversor, para conectarme utilice el PG2000 y el Simatic_Step5_V7.2, el pg2000 es mucho mas amigable.
Fijate en esta pagina, www.plc.net.ru   vas a encontrar casi todo en cuanto a PLC.

Saludos


----------

